# New K2i Reboots Itself While In Use



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

I received my new K2i on Jan 18.  Since than it randomly reboots, or restarts itself going to the beginning page ( the amazonKindle page with tree on it ) 2 or 3 times a day while I am reading a book, or browsing online.  I would say I've been using it about 6 hours a day at least since it came.
    I tried going into settings, than going back to factory default, but it still randomly reboots.
    Any help would be appreciated.

Tina


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It could be an indexing problem... Read through this post carefully and see if you have one or more books that have not fully indexed.


----------



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, I downloaded direct to the kindle these catalogs over a week ago:

Feedbooks
The Magic Catalog
Mobileread

I'll go ahead and delete these, can always download them back again later.

I noticed on the home screen that the New Oxford American Dictionary has a solid black line under it when you highlight it with the cursor, otherwise nothing shows under it.  I have 2 books on my home page now that show the black line as not being completley solid when highlighted, but have light dots under them, does that mean those books are not completely indexed yet ?  I purchased both of those from amazon 2 days ago.  I hope what I wrote makes sense.

Thanks, Tina


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The dots under each book listing are normal, and seem to be related to the size of the book. It is also normal that the dictionary does _not_ have dots under it.

When I say "normal" above, I mean that that's how things are on my Kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

From the thread I referenced, here is what you should try:



> One way to find out if there are unindexed books on your Kindle is to go the Home screen. Type a word that you know is in a few of your books. Move the 5-way to select "search my items". If any of the items are not yet indexed, there will be an entry identifying how many items are not yet indexed. Go to that entry and select it by pressing the 5-way controller. That will bring up a list of the items that are not indexed.


I haven't had any problems with my Kindle, so I have not yet tried the above myself.


----------

